# Should I prune these? 10 days into flowering



## cptgold (Mar 27, 2021)

Hi!
I switched the light schedule for these 10 days ago. I haven't done much pruning other than removing ugly leaves, and some low shoots at mid-veg stage. I've never had plants this dense before, not sure if good or bad 
So should I just lay back and let them do their thing, or can I put in little work for a better reward?


Strain: OG Kush.
Medium: Light soil for seedlings, mixed with ~10 % perlite, ~15 % vermicompost. Leca in the bottom for drain. Total 10 L each. From seed until ~15 cm (6") height I used the same mix but no vermicompost yet.
Light: Mars Hydro TS-1500, veg 20/4, flower 12/12.
Additional nutrients: BioBizz Bio-Grow with every watering with start about two months after they were planted in the medium above. Added Bio-Bloom and and Top-Max to the water since the light switch.
Side note: They're quite old, seeded them on my balcony last summer, but come fall and not enough sun light. Moved them inside as natural 12/12 schedule was coming and they were still only about 10 cm (4") high at the time.


----------



## pute (Mar 27, 2021)

I keep my plants pruned up pretty good.  No light gets through your plants and it is a breeding ground for mold and mildew.  

Nice healthy looking plants though. Keep in mind all those fan leaves are suckers and take away from the plant putting energy to the flowers.


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 27, 2021)

Totally agree about fan leaves Pute.


----------



## bigsur51 (Mar 27, 2021)

it’s not to late to prune 

my pruning and defoliating are all done in veg , then given a couple weeks to recover , then flipped into flower


----------



## pute (Mar 27, 2021)

yup, but better late than never.  Listen to Big.


----------



## bigBMfan1 (Mar 31, 2021)

cptgold said:


> Hi!
> I switched the light schedule for these 10 days ago. I haven't done much pruning other than removing ugly leaves, and some low shoots at mid-veg stage. I've never had plants this dense before, not sure if good or bad
> So should I just lay back and let them do their thing, or can I put in little work for a better reward?
> 
> ...


gday
i totaly agree with @putembk 
get rid of those fan leaves 
cheers


----------

